# FT3, FT4, TSH were normal - HELP!



## sweet30 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi I'm just new here, and I wanted to ask something regarding with lab results!

*I just recently got my lab results *
Ft3 5.70 pmol/l reference: 3.5-6.5 
Ft4 1.88 ng/dl reference: 0.8-2.0 
TSH 0.50 ulU/ml reference: 0.4-5.5

*My ultrasound report *
The thyroid gland is diffusely enlarged
The widths measure about 1.7 mm bilaterally
The parenchymal echoppatern is non uniform
There are however foci of calcifications the biggest measuring about 1mm in the right and 2mm x 1.88 mmin the left

there is no definite nodule

isthmus is within midline
*Impression :*
Thyromegally with heterogeneous echopattern foci of calcifications.

The doctor said my lab results were normal, so it means i am not a hypo or hyper?? But my symptoms are insomnia, i sweat a lot, muscle aches, i feel that my heart beats fast.. and sometimes i'm constipated. Whenever i get a chance to see my friends they keep on telling that i lose weight, but for me I didn't notice that i am losing weight.

The doctor put me on *levothyroxine sodium 25mcg for 30 days* and after that the doctor asked me to return. I searched on the web that levo is for people with hypo. If my lab results went well, i am not hypo or hyper??? So, levo is for my goiter only???


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sweet30 said:


> Hi I'm just new here, and I wanted to ask something regarding with lab results!
> 
> *I just recently got my lab results *
> Ft3 5.70 pmol/l reference: 3.5-6.5
> ...


I don't think your ultra-sound is good at all and would suggest that you get a second opinion; preferably an ENT.

FNA might be a good thing to do.

Here is some info; scroll down to figure 11 where you will find..........

heterogeneous echopattern foci of calcifications
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1665239/

Just to be on the safe side, please consider second opinion.

Let's see if others see this differently bearing in mind that none of us are doctors.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

sweet30 said:


> *I just recently got my lab results *
> Ft3 5.70 pmol/l reference: 3.5-6.5
> Ft4 1.88 ng/dl reference: 0.8-2.0
> TSH 0.50 ulU/ml reference: 0.4-5.5


Did the doctor prescribe Levo AFTER these labs (as a result of these labs)? If so, my personal opinion is that's a bad idea...I think it will make you hyper (you're already borderline hyper, with hyper symptoms).


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I would agree with Octavia, if the doctor prescribed Levo after those labs that could potentially push you into full blown hyperthyroid issues (and you are already close to those, esp. if you're feeling sweaty and have a racing heart). I would definitely get a second opinion.


----------



## sweet30 (Apr 10, 2013)

Andros said:


> I don't think your ultra-sound is good at all and would suggest that you get a second opinion; preferably an ENT.
> 
> FNA might be a good thing to do.
> 
> ...


Yes the sonologist told me that she's seeing something not good with my ultrasound, the doctor i went to is an ent specialist. Yes I am planning to have a second opinion. Thank you so much


----------



## sweet30 (Apr 10, 2013)

Octavia said:


> Did the doctor prescribe Levo AFTER these labs (as a result of these labs)? If so, my personal opinion is that's a bad idea...I think it will make you hyper (you're already borderline hyper, with hyper symptoms).


Yes after he finds the lab results and my ultrasound report he prescribed me with levo:confused0003:


----------



## sweet30 (Apr 10, 2013)

jenny v said:


> I would agree with Octavia, if the doctor prescribed Levo after those labs that could potentially push you into full blown hyperthyroid issues (and you are already close to those, esp. if you're feeling sweaty and have a racing heart). I would definitely get a second opinion.


Yes :confused0033: first when i noticed that i have swelling of the neck i thought i was hyper, because of the symptoms i have. and my sister has hyperthyroidism..so i thought we have the same case, but after knowing my lab results i learned from the doctor my blood tests were normal


----------

